

Ask HN: What's up with performance? - fnid2

I've noticed a lot of broken connections and laggy performance today. Is it just me?  Seems a bit rough yesterday.  It's a sunday which usually has relatively light traffic for most sites, so I'm wondering what is going on...
======
jacquesm
HN is probably up for another upgrade.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=468595>

------
romland
Maybe we take unrestrained pleasure in news for hackers on Valentine's Day. :)

Hmm. But no, it's not just you.

